# Turbo Kit Soon I Hope!!



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

I was wonderin' what else I am going to need for a turbo kit, so far I have a BB manifold, spearco intercooler, T-25 turbo, DSM BOV, custom made Downpipe, 2.5 inch exhaust, what else am I going to need to get this kit on and runnin' I need more power,by the way it is on the stock sr20de motor. If anyone can help it would be very appriciated. I ain't goin' for high horse power numbers right now, just faster than stock, thanks again!!:thumbup:


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Custom fabricate the I/C and BPV (which is what a 1st gen dsm bov really is,ask any DSMer) piping, 370cc injectors, fuel pump upgrade (walbro 255 works well), motor mounts(sr20development has a good deal on full replacements, don't bother with inserts), jwt ecu/emanage/some type of fuel management more capable than an s-afc (and preferred 4 bar fpr and bored out maf.)Since you're in Cali, a cat is probably a good idea as well.

And of course, although I'm going to assume you have it covered, an intake upgrade. For non-turbo related upgrades, you should upgrade the clutch so it can handle the power, or you can push it till it starts slipping, but again, thats your choice.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Basic setup:

JWT ECU 
370cc injectors 
T25 turbo 
Bluebird DET Manifold 
OEM or Custom Downpipe 
Some sort of BOV 
Hotshot Intercooler with piping 
3inch exhaust (2.5" will work but is not ideal)
Manual Boost Controller 
ACT Street/Strip Clutch
Oil lines

I'm pretty sure you don't have to upgrade the fuel pump to get started (of course, if you want to upgrade the turbo setup you will).


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually, I think most people upgrade the pump............


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Well all of that doesn't sound too bad, but once all of the parts are aquired, estimation, how long do you think it would take to have everything done, thats assuming the exh aust and clutch were done???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Cali SE-R said:


> *Well all of that doesn't sound too bad, but once all of the parts are aquired, estimation, how long do you think it would take to have everything done, thats assuming the exh aust and clutch were done??? *


my suggestion, if you didn't know everything needed to do the turbo kit, you shouldn't install the turbo kit yourself........have a shop install it!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

^^^Agreed^^^

Unless you are completely confident in your abilities, have someone else do it.


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

Well I know what I need to do I am just gettin your guys opinions on what I am going to need to do, basically what I am asking is what kind of stuff you guys are doing to get your turbos going, thanks for the input though!!


----------

